# CRC 3-36 Multi-Purpose Lubricant and Corrosion prevention



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for the review, Ken. I just added that to my wishlist on Amazon so I can include it with my next order. Compared to what some products sell for, $30 a gallon is pretty darned good.

BTW, do you know if the stuff in the jug is the same as what's in their aerosol cans? I'm buying the jug, but was just curious.


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

I read in the August 2012 Fine Woodworking that compared multiple lubricants and this CRC came out on top. I purchased a dozen CRC aerosol spray cans from Zoro Tools, gave some of the cans away and have use the rest of them all of the time for a variety of purposes. I really like the CRC lubricant. I didn't know you could buy a gallon. When I run out, perhaps in 10 more years, I'll have to look into that, along with an empty spray bottle from Home Depot.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks really great. Does it rub off on wood and affect gluing/finishing?


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes I believe the gallon bottle is the same stuff as the spray can. I haven't seen any finishing or gluing problems since I've been using it.


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

NewWoodButcher good review.

I have used CRC 3-36 for decades. Like NewWoodButcher I was introduced to the chemical by a colleague who taught metal machining. The solution works into the metals grain structure and helps resist corrosion for 2 to 6 months depending on your location. All I do is rub it into the metal and let it dry over night.

For corrosion of older machined surfaces I apply the CRC 3-36 directly to the surface and place a Scotch-Brite pad under an orbital sander and abrade until the corrosion is reduced or eliminated. Be sure you have an apron on when you use the orbital sander method and dispose of used rags safely.

What I have found especially nice it does not spoil the machined wood when you apply a finish.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks a bunch Ken. I'm always looking for a new product. This stuff sounds like a great addition to my arsenal.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the good information. I have a big problem with rust here. I have used paste wax for years, but more and more it is not holding up. I doubt Amazon will ship a gallon to Hawaii, so I will have to look in the stores here.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

WD40 is $20 gallon at Home Depot.


----------



## Woodtodust (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the review. Unlike SoCal we have a huge issue with humidity and the rust that results here in Southeast Georgia. I've tried lots of different products with mixed results. This could be the the one! I just added it to my Amazon wish list.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

3 things there's always a gallon of in my shop: Mineral Spirits, Simple Green and CRC 3-36.


----------



## Quikenuff (Jan 8, 2016)

Couldn't agree more. Living in central Florida, I've tried them all, Wax, WD-40, Boeshield, dry film and more. None compare. I bought a gallon CRC 3-36 a year ago after going through a couple of aerosol cans.

Quik


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the review … cool !!!!!!!


----------



## TexasOak (Jan 8, 2014)

I use this stuff all the time. Living in Texas, I treat the beds of my large tools about every 6 months and the all the hand tools about once a year. I've never had it rub off or leave spots on my wood either. (just have to let it dry to the touch). It actually penetrates the metal and soaks into the pores (can take up to 48 hours). But I've not had rust at all since I started using this stuff.

It also works well at taking off rust and the best part is, once the rust is off, the metal is already protected.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I use it all the time as well, in hot/humid Florida. I have nothing but good things to say about it. I've gone through 3 or 4 cans from Amazon by now. Use it on plane irons, and machines.

Needs to reapplied on occasion (I do it every month or so), and my rust issues are vastly reduced.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Thanks, I will be giving it a try!


----------



## jutsFL (Nov 1, 2018)

Well, I followed this link and I'm all in from the reviews. Going to place an order now. Ive been using multi-purpose high temp grease, and while it does work wonders - NEVER a rust issue, even in coastal FL… You dont want the grease on the wood, and it attracts fine dust. For these reasons the grease has been a pain for me, but I am rust free.


----------

